
Show HN: Hobby attempt to reimplement Kodi in JavaScript - cztomsik
https://github.com/cztomsik/hackable-tv
======
cztomsik
Hey, I'm making this and I was wondering what do you think about the idea and
maybe I don't know, inspire me with some new features :-)

Right now, it can play radios (using ffplay), show weather and browse
filesystem. The rest is still in the works but one neat thing I want to do is
to play games from internet archive (download, extract, run dosbox)

Here's a link to a gif [https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/3526922/74057963-4...](https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/3526922/74057963-4ad47f00-49e5-11ea-9e0d-b39c98f5fe1b.gif)

Source: [https://github.com/cztomsik/hackable-
tv](https://github.com/cztomsik/hackable-tv)

If you wonder, it's using a lib (alternative to electron) I'm working on for
year or so but it's still not production-ready so calm your expectations :-)

Thanks to that, I was able to use regular web libraries(react, react-dom,
wouter, react-spring & @ norigin-media/react-spatial-navigation)

[https://github.com/cztomsik/graffiti/tree/master/src](https://github.com/cztomsik/graffiti/tree/master/src)

If you want to run it yourself, you'll need rust installed and it will take a
while to compile (despite the cryptic npm progress message, it's compiling - I
have no idea how to fix it, it's probably a limitation with github style
dependencies)

But if you're lucky, it should be just:

\- git clone \- npm i \- npm run dev

you can also `npm run build && npm start` - that will consume much less memory
(around 30M)

(I've posted this on reddit first but it got blocked 2 times because of some
rules and have no idea what I've done wrong :-/)

